
CircleCI Insights: Helping You Understand Your Builds - craigkerstiens
http://blog.circleci.com/announcing-circleci-insights-helping-you-understand-your-builds/
======
cburgmer
Great to see more data-driven approaches for optimising builds.

Erik has written a bit about his approaches in the past [1] and Graham [2] and
I [3] are both currently trying different ways of visualising pains the teams
have we are working in.

[1] [http://erik.doernenburg.com/2009/11/making-build-pain-
visibl...](http://erik.doernenburg.com/2009/11/making-build-pain-visible/) [2]
[https://github.com/kuona/kuona](https://github.com/kuona/kuona) [3]
[https://github.com/cburgmer/buildviz](https://github.com/cburgmer/buildviz)

